# Thanksgiving Showcases



## timbuck (Nov 13, 2019)

Coming up in a few weeks we have Silverlakes and Surf putting on their annual Thanksgiving showcases.
You can view their respective schedules here:
-Silverlakes - https://tgs.totalglobalsports.com/public/master.aspx?eid=1101
-Surf https://events.gotsport.com/events/default.aspx?EventID=74314

Using the Girls 2004 age group as a sample, some comments/observations:
*Silverlakes:*
1.  Silverlakes Top Bracket (The Maybach bracket.  Nothing says "Soccer is expensive like naming your bracket after a $200k car)  has a mix of DA, ECNL, ECNL Regional League, DPL and maybe a few non-closed league teams.  Mostly teams from So Cal, with a few nor cal and texas sprinkled in.  21 teams total.  LAFC Slammers 05 ECNL team is playing up an age group in this division.
2.  The Silverlakes Middle Bracket (AMG - still out of my price range) - Appears to be made up of teams from Flight 1/Gold/Premier type of levels.  So Cal, Nor Cal, Arizona, Colorado, Texas. - 23 teams total
3. 3rd bracket (S-Class. meh - Peasants in their 3rd tier S-Class Mercedes) - Mix of Europa/Gold level teams.  Mostly from So Cal.   12 teams total.

*Surf*
1.  Top Bracket is "DA" -  Seems that these are "league" games for the teams that are listed. LA Surf, SC Del Sol, OC Surf, UT Royal,SD Surf, and Blues.  6 teams total.
But not all DA teams from the region are playing at Surf.  Real So Cal, Pats and Legends DA are playing at Silverlakes.
2. The non-DA group is made up of 12 brackets of 4 teams each.  Mix of ECNL, DPL and "other" teams.  Quite a few teams from Canada are making the trip.  Other teams are from Wyoming, Arizona, New Mexico, Kansas, Utah, Colorado,


----------



## Lightning Red (Nov 13, 2019)

LAGSD will also be playing in the DA brackets and these will not be league games vs Surf & Blues.


----------



## Desert Hound (Nov 13, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Seems that these are "league" games for the teams that are listed


They are


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 13, 2019)

First off, I want to wish all of you a Happy Thanksgiving (TG) that is coming up   I am so grateful for all of you  My family has been watching my dd play soccer every TG weekend (since 2011) almost as much as the Dallas Cowboys play on TG.....hahahahaha…..lol!!!  Anyway, I knew my son would be wanting some family time this year because this is his first year away from the nest.   So we planned a family vacation a long time ago.  For the first time since my little baller started balling, we won't see any of you in Norco.  She still has three more showcases before the season ends so all is good I hope.  She will 100% miss hanging with her teammates, we wish them nothing but a "W."


----------



## PruritusAniFC (Nov 13, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> First off, I want to wish all of you a Happy Thanksgiving (TG) that is coming up   I am so grateful for all of you  My family has been watching my dd play soccer every TG weekend (since 2011) almost as much as the Dallas Cowboys play on TG.....hahahahaha…..lol!!!  Anyway, I knew my son would be wanting some family time this year because this is his first year away from the nest.   So we planned a family vacation a long time ago.  For the first time since my little baller started balling, we won't see any of you in Norco.  She still has three more showcases before the season ends so all is good I hope.  She will 100% miss hanging with her teammates, we wish them nothing but a "W."


Happy Thanksgiving to all of you!!.......Made me think of some Holiday horror stories......
Our family killed their own turkey one Thanksgiving but “totally forgot” to clean its interior.
“We decorated it all pretty, went to carve it and,” Granpa noted, “tons of bugs and seeds fell out onto the tablecloth.”  We decided to get take-out after that.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 13, 2019)

PruritusAniFC said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all of you!!.......Made me think of some Holiday horror stories......
> Our family killed their own turkey one Thanksgiving but “totally forgot” to clean its interior.
> “We decorated it all pretty, went to carve it and,” Granpa noted, “tons of bugs and seeds fell out onto the tablecloth.”  We decided to get take-out after that.


How did the family kill the turkey?  Hunting or do they chase it around and go MMA on the bird?  I hunted for fish with a spear back in the day and always cleaned the fish properly.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Surfref (Nov 13, 2019)

The smart people will take a 4-5 day holiday and enjoy quality family time.  Also, it would give the players that are playing HS a break.  Either go to the mountains and get in some skiing, trip to someplace warm (Hawaii, Caribbean or Mexico) or just stay home and relax.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 13, 2019)

Surfref said:


> The smart people will take a 4-5 day holiday and enjoy quality family time.  Also, it would give the players that are playing HS a break.  Either go to the mountains and get in some skiing, trip to someplace warm (Hawaii, Caribbean or Mexico) or just stay home and relax.


Just to be clear, I LOVE the comment and feel smarter today for some reason


----------



## PruritusAniFC (Nov 14, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> How did the family kill the turkey?  Hunting or do they chase it around and go MMA on the bird?  I hunted for fish with a spear back in the day and always cleaned the fish properly.  Thanks for sharing


We had a family farm and would send out the kids and elder folk out to gather the foul. i did witness one time the kids would go all MMA on the birds. On one occasion we had a Thanksgiving where we were served "special meat", and that had small bones and teeth in it.  Those were good times growing up in a little town called Galo.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 14, 2019)

PruritusAniFC said:


> We had a family farm and would send out the kids and elder folk out to gather the foul. i did witness one time the kids would go all MMA on the birds. On one occasion we had a Thanksgiving where we were served "special meat", and that had small bones and teeth in it.  Those were good times growing up in a little town called Galo.


Love how we all grew up in different parts of this awesome country of ours.  I do remember biting into some fish bones in one of the Corbina's I speared.  Me and the boys would surf, then go spear fishing and eat da fish right there.  When we had zero waves and high tide, we would go for the lobster at night.  I will confess I used to dive down and steal the lobsters in the traps set by the poachers we all hated back then.  We would laugh at them when they pull up and they had no lobster


----------



## Surfref (Nov 22, 2019)

Weather prediction for San Diego over Thanksgiving weekend is predicting cold, windy and rainy weather.  The rain is supposed to start Tuesday evening and continue through Saturday morning with heavy rain of at least an inch on Wednesday, Thursday and Friday.  The grass fields will more than likely shutdown if the rain is as heavy as predicted.
Thursday: 91% percent chance of rain, 15-20 mph winds with a high of 61 degrees
Friday: 93% chance of rain, 18-25 mph winds with a high of 58 degrees
Saturday: 72% chance of rain early in the day, 6-10 mph winds with a high of 59 degrees
Sunday: cloudy, 9-14 mph winds with a high of 60 degrees.
**This forecast is from the Navy message and focuses on San Diego Bay.  So, there will be more rain the further inland you go. Del Mar and Oceanside usually get more rain than downtown SD.


----------



## Keepers_Keeper (Nov 22, 2019)

Surfref said:


> Weather prediction for San Diego over Thanksgiving weekend is predicting cold, windy and rainy weather.  The rain is supposed to start Tuesday evening and continue through Saturday morning with heavy rain of at least an inch on Wednesday, Thursday and Friday.  The grass fields will more than likely shutdown if the rain is as heavy as predicted.
> Thursday: 91% percent chance of rain, 15-20 mph winds with a high of 61 degrees
> Friday: 93% chance of rain, 18-25 mph winds with a high of 58 degrees
> Saturday: 72% chance of rain early in the day, 6-10 mph winds with a high of 59 degrees
> ...


Lovely.  We were fortunate to land a 7:30 am game on Sat at Surf.  Can't wait


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 22, 2019)

Keepers_Keeper said:


> Lovely.  We were fortunate to land a 7:30 am game on Sat at Surf.  Can't wait


My family of four will be on this sucker!!!
View attachment 5735


----------



## Surfref (Nov 22, 2019)

Keepers_Keeper said:


> Lovely.  We were fortunate to land a 7:30 am game on Sat at Surf.  Can't wait


If the weather forecast is correct, I would be really surprised if you get to play.


----------



## timbuck (Nov 22, 2019)

Enjoy your vacation at the mall in La Jolla.


----------



## timbuck (Nov 22, 2019)

Do college coaches see the forecast and cancel their plans in advance?  Or do they show up any and hope to see some games?


----------



## brock lynch (Nov 23, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Do college coaches see the forecast and cancel their plans in advance?  Or do they show up any and hope to see some games?


 The other question do they cancel saturday and sundays games after the rain on friday.....


----------



## timbuck (Nov 23, 2019)

As of yesterday, they were predicting rain all weekend.  Looks like it will stop sometime on Friday.   Hopefully everyone gets to play.


----------



## LMULions (Nov 25, 2019)

Does anyone have experience how easily SilverLakes will/will not cancel games, based on rain alone?  I would think it's a field-maintenance issue more than a player safety issue.  Do the SilverLakes fields stand up well to 1-2 days of rain or are we looking at cancellations on Friday if the forecast remains the same?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Nov 25, 2019)

LMULions said:


> Does anyone have experience how easily SilverLakes will/will not cancel games, based on rain alone?  I would think it's a field-maintenance issue more than a player safety issue.  Do the SilverLakes fields stand up well to 1-2 days of rain or are we looking at cancellations on Friday if the forecast remains the same?


Silverlakes holds up very well in the rain.  The last Thanksgiving event my DD played in there it was 50 degrees, pouring rain and wind was about 17 mph. All games were played.


----------



## brock lynch (Nov 25, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> Silverlakes holds up very well in the rain.  The last Thanksgiving event my DD played in there it was 50 degrees, pouring rain and wind was about 17 mph. All games were played.


How many coaches were still there on the sidelines?


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 25, 2019)

LMULions said:


> Does anyone have experience how easily SilverLakes will/will not cancel games, based on rain alone?  I would think it's a field-maintenance issue more than a player safety issue.  Do the SilverLakes fields stand up well to 1-2 days of rain or are we looking at cancellations on Friday if the forecast remains the same?


Silver Lakes is open 24/7 regardless of weather.  Rain is only for Wednesday and Thursday so games will be played 100%.  Anyone playing before 9am Friday will be freezing cold and bloated by stuffing their faces the day before.  Please be easy on all the girls and let them eat as much pie as they want


----------



## Kicker4Life (Nov 25, 2019)

brock lynch said:


> How many coaches were still there on the sidelines?


my DD was only 12 at the time and it was before the creation of DA (1st year of the “birth year”) so I wasn’t looking at or for any Coaches. Sorry


----------



## RedCard (Nov 25, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> Silver Lakes is open 24/7 regardless of weather.  Rain is only for Wednesday and Thursday so games will be played 100%.  Anyone playing before 9am Friday will be freezing cold and bloated by stuffing their faces the day before.  Please be easy on all the girls and let them eat as much pie as they want


My DD has a 7:30am game on Friday....Oh the joy....


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 25, 2019)

RedCard said:


> My DD has a 7:30am game on Friday....Oh the joy....


Who put that schedule together?  JH must hate the clubs because that is wrong on all weather fronts. 35 degrees during 6:30am warm ups?  Hell, it might snow!!! I dare ask were you live?  Red Card to the genius scheduler.  All games should be after 9am the day after TG.  Got to squeeze in them games.  Enjoy the memories that only Silver Lakes can bring.  I have a buddy that does horse rides over off Limonite if you and the family are up for that afterwards?    

50% off Day after Thanksgiving.  Bring the family!!!


----------



## timbuck (Nov 25, 2019)

Ouch.  Why would a referee sign up for that?
I’d rather fight the crowd at Wal-Mart for a cheap TV


----------



## Stryprod (Nov 25, 2019)

Amazingly they have 4 games for girls U12 and under at 730AM. 3 for the 2008s and 1 for the 2010s... 9 year old girls warming up at near freezing and wet fields?  Yikes! 



newwavedave said:


> Who put that schedule together?  JH must hate the clubs because that is wrong on all weather fronts. 35 degrees during 6:30am warm ups?  Hell, it might snow!!! I dare ask were you live?  Red Card to the genius scheduler.  All games should be after 9am the day after TG.  Got to squeeze in them games.  Enjoy the memories that only Silver Lakes can bring.  I have a buddy that does horse rides over off Limonite if you and the family are up for that afterwards?
> 
> 50% off Day after Thanksgiving.  Bring the family!!!
> View attachment 5759


----------



## timbuck (Nov 25, 2019)

Looks like every age group has at least 1 game starting at 7:30 am on Friday.
I don't know the economics of tournaments-  But if they let in a dozen less teams -  Does this  help with scheduling?
That sucks to have to play any time before 9:00 am during the year.  But to have a 7:30 am game the day after thanksgiving is brutal.  Not sure if its better to live local or to travel in and stay in a hotel for this.
Travelling in on Thanksgiving day to stay in Norco and wake up to a wet field on Friday morning is hell on Earth.


----------



## sdb (Nov 25, 2019)

Easy answer is to get together as a team and let your coach know that you don’t want to play a Thanksgiving event. There should be a few off weekends and this should be one of them. Exceptions maybe for teams needing college showcases to get players seen. It’s ok not to play over the one 4 day holiday weekend in the entire year.


----------



## timbuck (Nov 25, 2019)

Yet you have teams lining up to pay.  And not even teams with kids that should even be thinking about college yet.


----------



## cks1450 (Nov 26, 2019)

Surf cancelling games, kicking teams out iof their tournament. Keeping their teams in, Happy Thanksgiving from.SD Surf.


----------



## Tim Powell (Nov 26, 2019)

cks1450 said:


> Surf cancelling games, kicking teams out iof their tournament. Keeping their teams in, Happy Thanksgiving from.SD Surf.


LA Surf was removed from G2009


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 26, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Looks like every age group has at least 1 game starting at 7:30 am on Friday.
> I don't know the economics of tournaments-  But if they let in a dozen less teams -  Does this  help with scheduling?
> That sucks to have to play any time before 9:00 am during the year.  But to have a 7:30 am game the day after thanksgiving is brutal.  Not sure if its better to live local or to travel in and stay in a hotel for this.
> Travelling in on Thanksgiving day to stay in Norco and wake up to a wet field on Friday morning is hell on Earth.


Prepare for tough conditions folks

No one but Silver Lakes is happy for 7:30am "squeeze them in games" for some extra revenue.  12 teams is more cars and more cars means more money.  Silver Lakes is opening their clothing store at 6am Friday for the refs who got lucky to ref. At least when the ref looks over to see who is yelling at them they see the heat coming from the dudes mouth and tell him to shut up quickly so game can end on time.


----------



## oh canada (Nov 26, 2019)

Surfref said:


> The smart people will take a 4-5 day holiday and enjoy quality family time.  Also, it would give the players that are playing HS a break.  Either go to the mountains and get in some skiing, trip to someplace warm (Hawaii, Caribbean or Mexico) or just stay home and relax.


Agree.  Especially with all the games being played throughout the year in every league, do you really want to spend one of the two main family holiday weekends on the pitch?  I get all the Canada teams who want to come down for the weather---50's Farenheit and rain is still a balmy respite for Edmontonians -- but we've never let the soccer clubs take away this holiday from our family.  I'm sure there are meetings held each year re holding a Xmas tournament too.  Happy Thanksgiving to all, though the REAL Thanksgiving is in October


----------



## Threeyardsback (Nov 26, 2019)

Tim Powell said:


> LA Surf was removed from G2009


2009's removed from a college showcase???


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Nov 26, 2019)

First time in over 10 years that I have no Thanksgiving tournament.  Enjoy the time you have watching your kids play and good luck!  PS the rest of the nation would call you whiners complaining about above freezing weather and wet fields.


----------



## timbuck (Nov 26, 2019)

Threeyardsback said:


> 2009's removed from a college showcase???


What's more strange?
1. That a 2009 team is in a "college showcase" in the 1st place
2. Or that they were removed from the schedule?


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 26, 2019)

Simisoccerfan said:


> First time in over 10 years that I have no Thanksgiving tournament.  Enjoy the time you have watching your kids play and good luck!  PS the rest of the nation would call you whiners complaining about above freezing weather and wet fields.


Well soccer fan, when it comes to girls u12, we have a problem.  That's just my opinion.  College showcase for 15 year olds, I agree, welcome to soccer across the country.  Little Sally who was at Grandma and Grandpa the night before should be asleep resting her body from all the food she ate.  Long sleep help lose weight, not waking up at 5am to get ready for a soccer game in 33 degrees.


----------



## Tim Powell (Nov 26, 2019)

timbuck said:


> What's more strange?
> 1. That a 2009 team is in a "college showcase" in the 1st place
> 2. Or that they were removed from the schedule?


It's just a broader tournament with a college showcase element for the olders. As crazy as us U-little parents are at times, none of us considered ourselves going to a "college showcase" - just a tournament with hopefully good competition and a chance to play some teams we've never faced before, perhaps even from out of town.

Organizers obviously in a tough position. They had to prioritize out of towners that had flights booked as they consolidated to turf fields in the face of very likely grass field closures. I don't think anyone on this forum who would put themselves in the position of a club director/tourney organizer from SD Surf would think eliminating teams from the actual host club would go over well with parents in the club. After that, it's tough choices. Maybe it's a blind draw. Maybe our team (LA Surf) and other Surf teams not from SD (if any) were taken off off to avoid accusations of a broader "Surf bias" that could turn off other clubs. That said, that's probably (and seems to be) happening anyway.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Nov 26, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> Well soccer fan, when it comes to girls u12, we have a problem.  That's just my opinion.  College showcase for 15 year olds, I agree, welcome to soccer across the country.  Little Sally who was at Grandma and Grandpa the night before should be asleep resting her body from all the food she ate.  Long sleep help lose weight, not waking up at 5am to get ready for a soccer game in 33 degrees.


The 7:30 am start times have been happening for years at Surf. I agree that College Showcases are for 15+. Regarding u12 the answer is simple.  If you don’t want to play in these events move your daughter to a different team or talk to the other parents and if the majority don’t want to play speak up to your coach or manager.


----------



## outside! (Nov 26, 2019)

Sorry, but ZERO sympathy for the 7:30 start times. You signed up.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 26, 2019)

Simisoccerfan said:


> The 7:30 am start times have been happening for years at Surf. I agree that College Showcases are for 15+. Regarding u12 the answer is simple.  If you don’t want to play in these events move your daughter to a different team or talk to the other parents and if the majority don’t want to play speak up to your coach or manager.


Great points again.  I'll shut up now


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Nov 26, 2019)

outside! said:


> Sorry, but ZERO sympathy for the 7:30 start times. You signed up.


To a point.  7:30 start means you're leaving the hotel by 6 am.  Nobody signs up for that.


----------



## LMULions (Nov 26, 2019)

they wouldn't be cutting teams if folks hadn't signed up for it.


----------



## VegasParent (Nov 26, 2019)

Simisoccerfan said:


> The 7:30 am start times have been happening for years at Surf. I agree that College Showcases are for 15+. Regarding u12 the answer is simple.  If you don’t want to play in these events move your daughter to a different team or talk to the other parents and if the majority don’t want to play speak up to your coach or manager.


To me what's worse than the 7:30 am start time is a u12 girls team has their first game at 8:05 then a second at 12:05. That's not a lot of time for kids to recover between games.


----------



## Sockers858 (Nov 26, 2019)

The worst part for teams that were bounced out for Surf was the refund policy. 

REFUND POLICY
In the event of inclement weather or other circumstances out of the tournament’s control leading to a complete cancellation of the event in which no games are played, Surf Cup Sports may refund a maximum of 25% of the tournament’s registration fees.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Nov 26, 2019)

VegasParent said:


> To me what's worse than the 7:30 am start time is a u12 girls team has their first game at 8:05 then a second at 12:05. That's not a lot of time for kids to recover between games.


I am not a fan of two games per day for any team over U13.  There Is no need to crown a champion and play more games than 3 on a long weekend. Ideally I think one game per week is enough but I understand parents would be upset to travel for just one game.  It is important kids learn to play with 100% effort and be given time to recover.


----------



## Socal00 (Nov 26, 2019)

Tim Powell said:


> It's just a broader tournament with a college showcase element for the olders. As crazy as us U-little parents are at times, none of us considered ourselves going to a "college showcase" - just a tournament with hopefully good competition and a chance to play some teams we've never faced before, perhaps even from out of town.
> 
> Organizers obviously in a tough position. They had to prioritize out of towners that had flights booked as they consolidated to turf fields in the face of very likely grass field closures. I don't think anyone on this forum who would put themselves in the position of a club director/tourney organizer from SD Surf would think eliminating teams from the actual host club would go over well with parents in the club. After that, it's tough choices. Maybe it's a blind draw. Maybe our team (LA Surf) and other Surf teams not from SD (if any) were taken off off to avoid accusations of a broader "Surf bias" that could turn off other clubs. That said, that's probably (and seems to be) happening anyway.


any flight that had teams traveling from out of town and hotel reservation, air travel were made priority. Surf did cut a lot of their teams. Mostly boys group.its a business, they’re doing the best they can given the situation. The sports field (turf) that they are playing at isn’t very big, space is limited.  They weren’t being bias.  They didn’t kick teams out to make it easier for Surf teams to have. Better chance at winning....but hey you never know!


----------



## Socal00 (Nov 26, 2019)

Sockers858 said:


> The worst part for teams that were bounced out for Surf was the refund policy.
> 
> REFUND POLICY
> In the event of inclement weather or other circumstances out of the tournament’s control leading to a complete cancellation of the event in which no games are played, Surf Cup Sports may refund a maximum of 25% of the tournament’s registration fees.


Damn!! Their refund policy is junk! Are all clubs like that?


----------



## Tim Powell (Nov 26, 2019)

Socal00 said:


> Damn!! Their refund policy is junk! Are all clubs like that?


While it might not work for teams, the note our team got is that the registration would be honored at a make up event in January. So my guess is the 25% thing comes into play if a team opts out of that. There does seem to be some effort to have teams get value from their entry fee vs. just pocketing 75% of it.


----------



## Socal00 (Nov 26, 2019)

Only thing happening is SD in January is Albion Cup. Surf isn’t hosting anything in January.


----------



## mlx (Nov 26, 2019)

Socal00 said:


> Only thing happening is SD in January is Albion Cup. Surf isn’t hosting anything in January.


The local teams that were kicked out, are going to play in January. That's a fact.


----------



## pitchplease (Nov 27, 2019)

I wish we could get kicked out!! We have to come play 2 da games...that no one wants to do....at Del Mar...praying it rains nonstop there


----------



## Keeper pops (Nov 27, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> First off, I want to wish all of you a Happy Thanksgiving (TG) that is coming up   I am so grateful for all of you  My family has been watching my dd play soccer every TG weekend (since 2011) almost as much as the Dallas Cowboys play on TG.....hahahahaha…..lol!!!  Anyway, I knew my son would be wanting some family time this year because this is his first year away from the nest.   So we planned a family vacation a long time ago.  For the first time since my little baller started balling, we won't see any of you in Norco.  She still has three more showcases before the season ends so all is good I hope.  She will 100% miss hanging with her teammates, we wish them nothing but a "W."


We came this close to being soccer free during TG weekend also would have been first since 2011 but when your  fam calls in need of a keep. No need to say more.....


----------



## Keeper pops (Nov 27, 2019)

Keeper pops said:


> We came this close to being soccer free during TG weekend also would have been first since 2011 but when your  fam calls in need of a keep. No need to say more.....


 It was was a call from a Goats FC to graze the field together this weekend.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 27, 2019)

Keeper pops said:


> We came this close to being soccer free during TG weekend also would have been first since 2011 but when your  fam calls in need of a keep. No need to say more.....


These are the conditions that are made for the Great GOAT All Time GK and you have, she has, answered the call again like no other goat I know.  I would 100% be there as well.  In Fact, as I look back when my baby goat was u10, I would have been on here complaining why we don't play soccer in the mud & rain like all the other countries.  I would be looking and praying for the games to be played.  I don't fault you one bit bro.  My dd is done with TG tournaments and I guess that forces me to be done as well.  I wish your goat true stardom brother and all the girls playing this weekend : Have fun and try and stay dry. Baaaaaaahaaaahaaaaaaahaahahaha!!!!!!!!


----------



## Threeyardsback (Nov 27, 2019)

The parking lot at Del Mar should be a lot of fun for us


----------



## outside! (Nov 27, 2019)

Threeyardsback said:


> The parking lot at Del Mar should be a lot of fun for us


Years ago one of DD's teammates had a fun experience in the muddy parking lot. Her dad opened the door to his car, got in, and then a car came by and folded the still open door all the way open to the front fender, and stopped. The other driver would not move and he could not get out. His 5' tall daughter got out to ask the other driver to move, and the other car drove away and never stopped. The dad reported the accident as a hit and run to the police. The other driver told the police that he was intimidated by the 5' tall petite daughter and was afraid he would be harmed. Just in case anyone knows this fearful driver, there was a Strikers sticker on the car.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 27, 2019)

2015, 4 years ago my dd was invited to guest play with the #1 club in the country.  Age change was coming and we were told the YNT scouts had been wanting her there at the tournament because they were going to be there and that is the only way to get invited to the TC is to be at Surf, not Tad and the Blues recruiting machine that only play Kickerball   I got this goal sent to me from one of the higher ups.  I still to this day have never filmed my dd playing soccer.  Ice, Ice  Baby!!!!  
P.S. TY to my new video friend for helping me


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Nov 27, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> 2015, 4 years ago my dd was invited to guest play with the #1 club in the country.  Age change was coming and we were told the YNT scouts had been wanting her there at the tournament because they were going to be there and that is the only way to get invited to the TC is to be at Surf, not Tad and the Blues recruiting machine that only play Kickerball   I got this goal sent to me from one of the higher ups.  I still to this day have never filmed my dd playing soccer.  Ice, Ice  Baby!!!!
> P.S. TY to my new video friend for helping me


Did you ever locate the sniper who took that keeper down at the last second?


----------



## timbuck (Nov 28, 2019)

There’s no way that the Friday morning games are being played anywhere in So Cal, right?
Maybe on turf fields. 

They should let everyone park for free. But charge $100 extra for anyone that needs a tow truck to get out of the mud.


----------



## krem (Nov 28, 2019)

Socal00 said:


> Only thing happening is SD in January is Albion Cup. Surf isn’t hosting anything in January.


murrieta surf winter classic 2019
January 11-12


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 28, 2019)

timbuck said:


> There’s no way that the Friday morning games are being played anywhere in So Cal, right?
> Maybe on turf fields.
> 
> They should let everyone park for free. But charge $100 extra for anyone that needs a tow truck to get out of the mud.


If I owned a car wash in Cow Town USA, I would meet up with JH and work out some kind of car wash deal for when Y'all come back to Silver Lakes when it's 106 degrees in August 2020. I hear Tow truck drivers from as far away as Victorville are beginning to lined up like those Uber drivers at LAX.  Horrible rain since 4am and my cell phone hasn't stopped warning me of the impending flood that is coming somewhere out of nowhere. Please play safe and be easy on the girls this weekend


----------



## Threeyardsback (Nov 28, 2019)

Our Friday 8:10 game at Del Mar got moved back by three hours.  They said that the game will consist of a 45 minute match with no halftime.  

Games on Saturday and Sunday are the same as originally posted.  

We shall see.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 28, 2019)

Here I am helping my little baby goat 6 years ago...….45 minutes and no break is cruel and unusual punishment


----------



## Threeyardsback (Nov 28, 2019)

I’m sure that they will allow a hydration break.  It’s a pretty short game for olders.
I’m more concerned about the parking


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 28, 2019)

Thank God for AAA


----------



## ToonArmy (Nov 28, 2019)

Threeyardsback said:


> Our Friday 8:10 game at Del Mar got moved back by three hours.  They said that the game will consist of a 45 minute match with no halftime.
> 
> Games on Saturday and Sunday are the same as originally posted.
> 
> We shall see.


Same


----------



## Threeyardsback (Nov 28, 2019)

ToonArmy said:


> Same


Now it’s cancelled


----------



## jpeter (Nov 28, 2019)

Threeyardsback said:


> Now it’s cancelled


Surf might get the world record for the most expensive two games of all time.  Feel bad for that so called 70% of out of area teams with the added travel expenses but $1,500 for two games is crazy...


----------



## TangoCity (Nov 28, 2019)

So thankful there is no turkey weekend soccer for our family.


----------



## ItsJustSoccer (Nov 28, 2019)

Silverlakes just posted this...


----------



## soccer661 (Nov 29, 2019)

So are all games on the grass fields cancelled before 1pm??
Our time for G07's is 10:30am on grass but that time isn't listed as "cancelled"....so are we playing or not?


----------



## Soccerhelper (Nov 29, 2019)

soccer661 said:


> So are all games on the grass fields cancelled before 1pm??
> Our time for G07's is 10:30am on grass but that time isn't listed as "cancelled"....so are we playing or not?


Silver Lakes Mud-Line 951-405-3078.  Soccer Helper is always here to offer support


----------



## soccer661 (Nov 29, 2019)

The mudline phone number still isn't specific....it's the same message with the specific times listed, which seem to pertain to the older showcase...
So are the youngers still playing then? Super confusing...!!!!


----------



## Soccerhelper (Nov 29, 2019)

soccer661 said:


> The mudline phone number still isn't specific....it's the same message with the specific times listed, which seem to pertain to the older showcase...
> So are the youngers still playing then? Super confusing...!!!!


Sorry about that.  I will work on getting the Mud Line updated.  I can say it's very cold and fields are frozen.


----------



## soccer661 (Nov 29, 2019)

Ummmm are we cancelled or not....seriously....


----------



## soccer661 (Nov 29, 2019)

Ok...just heard from tourney director-- ALL MORNING games on grass cancelled before 1pm....afternoon games to be played from 1pm and on


----------



## Mom Taxi (Nov 29, 2019)

Surf schedule has been taken down. I wonder if that means they are making adjustments to Sat and Sun games?


----------



## outside! (Nov 29, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> 2015, 4 years ago my dd was invited to guest play with the #1 club in the country.  Age change was coming and we were told the YNT scouts had been wanting her there at the tournament because they were going to be there and that is the only way to get invited to the TC is to be at Surf, not Tad and the Blues recruiting machine that only play Kickerball   I got this goal sent to me from one of the higher ups.  I still to this day have never filmed my dd playing soccer.  Ice, Ice  Baby!!!!
> P.S. TY to my new video friend for helping me


Nice composure and she followed the shot rule. (Far post, if that doesn't work, try the far post). I watched the ECNL National Championship game a few years ago that Tad's 1999/2000 team won. Ugly game of kickball it was.

Good luck and safe play for all this weekend.


----------



## jpeter (Nov 29, 2019)

Mom Taxi said:


> Surf schedule has been taken down. I wonder if that means they are making adjustments to Sat and Sun games?


45min game totals / no half so you get exactly 1 full game worth of play.

The so-called committee has decided that they either greddy or just dumb to have  no backup plans so might as well stick to customers who have spent thousands of dollars & time for a single game.  They should do they right thing & offer 2/3rd's of the entry fees refunded but of course they won't but will give you a "discount" at the next event and want to make it seem like it's ok to play only (2) half games


----------



## greekgirl (Nov 29, 2019)

I heard that the boys playing at SoCal Sports Complex are doing 45 min games for Sat and Sun because 10 of the fields are flooded and unusable.
First time I've ever been thankful we're at Del Mar. lol


----------



## socalkdg (Nov 29, 2019)

So my 05 daughter played November Nights today all games were on Turf with 40 minute halves. No games lost in the whole tourney.  She also helped out at Nomads for one of our other teams(keeper so wasn’t a big deal) it had 20 minute halves no break at half.  Discounts should be offered if length of games are shortened or games are lost. Maybe they need to start offering rain insurance.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Nov 30, 2019)

jpeter said:


> 45min game totals / no half so you get exactly 1 full game worth of play.
> 
> The so-called committee has decided that they either greddy or just dumb to have  no backup plans so might as well stick to customers who have spent thousands of dollars & time for a single game.  They should do they right thing & offer 2/3rd's of the entry fees refunded but of course they won't but will give you a "discount" at the next event and want to make it seem like it's ok to play only (2) half games


I double checked the emails, the SurfCup Instragram account, and the Surf Cup website and I have not seen anything about games on Saturday & Sunday being reduced to 45 minutes.  1st game is at 8:00 today, so I guess we will find out soon enough.


----------



## jpeter (Nov 30, 2019)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> I double checked the emails, the SurfCup Instragram account, and the Surf Cup website and I have not seen anything about games on Saturday & Sunday being reduced to 45 minutes.  1st game is at 8:00 today, so I guess we will find out soon enough.


Who ever is making the decisions should be held accountable for making a series of bad mistakes: ignoring the weather forecast, having no back up plan, alternative dates, fields, canceling Friday due, etc, etc.  Instead of doing the right thing they want to keep everyone's $$ and give 1/3rd of the games instead.  Good luck getting anything meaningful out of what amounts to scrimmage games that don't count there's no scores nothing posted no got soccer.  nothing.  Shame on them for perpetuating what amounts to fraud. 

From the director,

"The revised schedules have now bee posted.

We lost 10 fields at the Oceanside facility and have had to modify the game schedule to get all teams scheduled Saturday and Sunday and not cut anyone. There are no fields in the city available for moving the games to and the college coaches indicated they would rather see the shorter games than not have games scheduled at the same place or have teams cut. The revised schedule has been sent to them. 

While not the perfect scenario, getting the players on the pitch each day was the goal. The Tournament Committee decided to schedule each game like we were going to do today.

Game length: 45-minutes total. No half-time.
Home team kicks off
Away team chooses direction
We supply 2 game balls. If they are lost or stolen the home team will provide the game ball.

We are having to start each game on the hour so as your game ends, we ask that you clear your bench quickly so that the teams coming in for the next games can move in and prepare for their games. Team talks can be done away from the benches.

The fields are wet so dress warm. Vendors are available and the Nike store will be open.

I know this is not what any of us was expecting for this weekend and weather certainly isn't something we have to deal with very much in So Cal so we do appreciate your patience with the changes and delays. We have all games ending by 2:30 on Sunday so that teams can head home as quickly as possible.

Check-in will still be 1-hour prior to your first game at the Registration tent. Please bring your player cards, and a copy of your roster to check-in.

First games tomorrow start at 8am. Not 7:30.

Thank you again for your patience. 

Michelle"


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 30, 2019)

jpeter said:


> 45min game totals / no half so you get exactly 1 full game worth of play.
> 
> The so-called committee has decided that they either greddy or just dumb to have  no backup plans so might as well stick to customers who have spent thousands of dollars & time for a single game.  They should do they right thing & offer 2/3rd's of the entry fees refunded but of course they won't but will give you a "discount" at the next event and want to make it seem like it's ok to play only (2) half games


"The Surf staff worked from dawn til dusk to get our fields game ready! And with that said, GAMES ARE ON!!!! Updated schedules are live! See you on the pitch tomorrow"! #CollegeCup2019 
Everyone is making money except the girls.  Like the girls needed these games this weekend.  I'm shocked this wasn't cancelled last week


----------



## RedCard (Nov 30, 2019)

socalkdg said:


> So my 05 daughter played November Nights today all games were on Turf with 40 minute halves. No games lost in the whole tourney.  She also helped out at Nomads for one of our other teams(keeper so wasn’t a big deal) it had 20 minute halves no break at half.  Discounts should be offered if length of games are shortened or games are lost. Maybe they need to start offering rain insurance.


So here’s the wacky thing going on at Nomads. My son is playing in it and yes, it’s 20 minute halves with no halftime. Fine, I get it since they had to relocate the games from UCSD. But he has a friend down here on a different team and bracket. Their 1st game was 20 minute halves but their 2nd game was the full 35 minute halves. Shouldn’t all games be the same length??? And it did affect the outcome since they were up 2-0 at the end of the 35 minute 1st half but the other team scored 2 late goals for a 2-2 draw.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Nov 30, 2019)

I forget if it was 3 or 4 years ago but essentially the entire last two days of Surf was rained out. This has happened before and will happen again.  My dd was playing November Nights and went on as scheduled.  That was before Silverlakes so November Nights was a bigger draw back then.


----------



## eastbaysoccer (Nov 30, 2019)

if this is such a money maker why not spend the money to convert half the fields to turf?   that way at least some games can be salvaged in the event of inclement weather, which seems to be happening a lot these days.

Families have spent a lot of money in flights, hotels, etc.


----------



## Socal0 (Nov 30, 2019)

eastbaysoccer said:


> if this is such a money maker why not spend the money to convert half the fields to turf?   that way at least some games can be salvaged in the event of inclement weather, which seems to be happening a lot these days.
> 
> Families have spent a lot of money in flights, hotels, etc.


Those fields are top notch and no way would they ever convert those to junk turf!! Plus, you have all the environmental groups flipping....


----------



## Lambchop (Nov 30, 2019)

Simisoccerfan said:


> First time in over 10 years that I have no Thanksgiving tournament.  Enjoy the time you have watching your kids play and good luck!  PS the rest of the nation would call you whiners complaining about above freezing weather and wet fields.


Ya, and the "rest of the nation"  you talk about when they play in 105-110 degree heat on turf complain about our weather.  But I guess you won't die playing in cold, wet weather but you can in excessive heat.


----------



## Lambchop (Nov 30, 2019)

jpeter said:


> Who ever is making the decisions should be held accountable for making a series of bad mistakes: ignoring the weather forecast, having no back up plan, alternative dates, fields, canceling Friday due, etc, etc.  Instead of doing the right thing they want to keep everyone's $$ and give 1/3rd of the games instead.  Good luck getting anything meaningful out of what amounts to scrimmage games that don't count there's no scores nothing posted no got soccer.  nothing.  Shame on them for perpetuating what amounts to fraud.
> 
> From the director,
> 
> ...


Do any of them have a weather app on their phone?  We knew it was most likely going to be raining days ahead of time.


----------



## Socal0 (Nov 30, 2019)

Lambchop said:


> Do any of them have a weather app on their phone?  We knew it was most likely going to be raining days ahead of time.


I guess not or they’re greedy and don’t care


----------



## mlx (Nov 30, 2019)

I have no bone in this fight, I'm just curious. For the ones saying they are greedy and bad and blahblah. What had you done differently?


----------



## jpeter (Nov 30, 2019)

mlx said:


> I have no bone in this fight, I'm just curious. For the ones saying they are greedy and bad and blahblah. What had you done differently?


Have a backup plan,  alternative dates, fields that could be used.

Reschedule ahead of time when there is 3 days of forecasted rain when your playing on fields with poor drainage.  Swamp like fields where the ball does'nt roll.

Don't cancel a whole days work of games (Fri) when it was sunny & relatively dry just because a select few people had travel hangups.

Refund entry fees prorated  when you can't deliver or even get close to 50% of what was promised.   (2) 45 min games  = 1 full regular game or 33%.  Paying for a full tank of gas but only getting 1/3rd of a tank and blaming it on weather is just greddy.

Quit advertising this is the 2nd biggest college showcase tournament in the US when you know that's not even close to reality.  False advertising is not a good practice and obviously not true this year.

Get a new tournament director & committee that the best interest of there customers in mind and not there bottom line profit.

Take responsibility, apologize, throw some people a bone instead of being standoffish and acting like everyone and everything thing else is too blame but your still going to take your 6 figure salary and say so sad too bad.

I couldn't go on but think you get the point.


----------



## Socal0 (Nov 30, 2019)

mlx said:


> I have no bone in this fight, I'm just curious. For the ones saying they are greedy and bad and blahblah. What had you done differently?


Poor planning, no back up fields,  cut length of games. Cancelled game and no discount per say. Differed to a future event.


----------



## Fact (Nov 30, 2019)

There is enough blame to go around.  How about coaches and parents be realistic too.  Don’t travel from out of town for a winter tournament unless your players are interested in attending th colleges that are in attendance and have a realistic shot of being recruited.  And how about Ulittles stay home and enjoy the break with family?

I did not know that Michelle is advertising it as the 2nd biggest college showcase.  Just plan sad.

I thought everyone learned from Albion’s mess  a few years ago and that was in the summer.  

My only empathy is with the families that have been sold a lie and can’t afford it.


----------



## toucan (Nov 30, 2019)

I am not a big fan of the Surf tournaments, and my teams will almost never attend one.  Mostly it is because we play the same teams in the Surf tournament that we would otherwise play in other tournaments or in CRL.  And the other tournaments charge half the price.  

But another reason for not entering is Surf's ham-fisted "Refund Policy."  It is posted as part of the rules which are available for everyone to see *before* signing up.  That policy says:

"REFUND POLICY In the event of inclement weather or other circumstances out of the tournament’s control leading to a complete cancellation of the event in which no games are played, Surf Cup Sports may refund a maximum of 25% of the tournament’s registration fees."

The bottom line is this:  You signed up for an incredibly expensive tournament which is played during a season where rain-outs are a real possibility.   You should have read the Refund Policy, and if you did not, then you have nobody to blame but yourself. 

Caveat emptor:  The principle that the buyer alone is responsible for checking the quality and suitability of goods before a purchase is made.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Nov 30, 2019)

jpeter said:


> Who ever is making the decisions should be held accountable for making a series of bad mistakes: ignoring the weather forecast, having no back up plan, alternative dates, fields, canceling Friday due, etc, etc.  Instead of doing the right thing they want to keep everyone's $$ and give 1/3rd of the games instead.  Good luck getting anything meaningful out of what amounts to scrimmage games that don't count there's no scores nothing posted no got soccer.  nothing.  Shame on them for perpetuating what amounts to fraud.
> 
> From the director,
> 
> ...


My DD played 2 games today and I watched most of 2 others, all games I witnessed had 2 1/2s of 40 minutes per 1/2.  This was at Del Mar, Oceanside may have been different.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Nov 30, 2019)

What to do differently?  How about not have tournaments in nov/dec and just wait til the spring.   Patents blaming the tournament organizers should just blame themselves.  Parents apparently cannot get enough soccer so we must do a tournament!   How about scrimmages rather than tournaments during the off season.    Let the kids be kids and enjoy a few weeks off after the season is over.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 30, 2019)

toucan said:


> I am not a big fan of the Surf tournaments, and my teams will almost never attend one.  Mostly it is because we play the same teams in the Surf tournament that we would otherwise play in other tournaments or in CRL.  And the other tournaments charge half the price.
> 
> But another reason for not entering is Surf's ham-fisted "Refund Policy."  It is posted as part of the rules which are available for everyone to see *before* signing up.  That policy says:
> 
> ...


Maybe they should call it, "The Surf Cup 500"  That's a lot of coaches 
*Surf Cup Sports*
"Thank you @kusinews for coming to cover #CollegeCup2019.  *With over 500 college scouts attending, more college scholarships are earned on our grass than any other grass in the nation!"*


----------



## Socal0 (Nov 30, 2019)

And this is why parents jump ship, who doesn’t want a scholarship to play ball? How do you compete as a smaller club?


----------



## Socal0 (Nov 30, 2019)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> What to do differently?  How about not have tournaments in nov/dec and just wait til the spring.   Patents blaming the tournament organizers should just blame themselves.  Parents apparently cannot get enough soccer so we must do a tournament!   How about scrimmages rather than tournaments during the off season.    Let the kids be kids and enjoy a few weeks off after the season is over.


Fear of missing out! We’d like to stay home and enjoy our time with family, but that 9 year old might get ahead of my 9 year old, if she doesn’t play in tourneys, futsal, speed training, private coach, dietitian and 3 different languages....


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 30, 2019)

Socal0 said:


> And this is why parents jump ship, who doesn’t want a scholarship to play ball? How do you compete as a smaller club?


You can't.  As one dad said a few months ago, it's called, "captitalism."


Socal0 said:


> Fear of missing out! We’d like to stay home and enjoy our time with family, but that 9 year old might get ahead of my 9 year old, if she doesn’t play in tourneys, futsal, speed training, private coach, dietitian and 3 different languages....


The commitment their asking 9 years old girls' to play this much soccer is insane and it gets way worse at 12 and 13.


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 1, 2019)

Socal0 said:


> Fear of missing out! We’d like to stay home and enjoy our time with family, but that 9 year old might get ahead of my 9 year old, if she doesn’t play in tourneys, futsal, speed training, private coach, dietitian and 3 different languages....


Hey @Socal0.  I felt the same way 5 years ago.  I was told my dd was too good at soccer to play another sport.  Plus, we were told all the YNT scouts were looking for her and the Doc said she needs to focus 100% on soccer to reach her goal to be on the National Team and not get left behind.  

Don't buy into that feeling of being "Left Behind."


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## newwavedave (Dec 1, 2019)

"Thanks Urban. Can you please get someone to help us all with soccer, thanks!"


----------



## Fact (Dec 1, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> Maybe they should call it, "The Surf Cup 500"  That's a lot of coaches
> *Surf Cup Sports*
> "Thank you @kusinews for coming to cover #CollegeCup2019.  *With over 500 college scouts attending, more college scholarships are earned on our grass than any other grass in the nation!"*


So did a lot of coaches show up?  Looking online both tournaments had a lot of coaches listed, but many of the typical big name schools were missing.


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 1, 2019)

Fact said:


> So did a lot of coaches show up?  Looking online both tournaments had a lot of coaches listed, but many of the typical big name schools were missing.


No clue, I was on a cruise   500 is very impressive regardless of the weather.  U15 and above can't complain.  Surf Cup Sports has the best "grass" in the country!!!!  I love their grass


----------



## lafalafa (Dec 1, 2019)

Fact said:


> So did a lot of coaches show up?  Looking online both tournaments had a lot of coaches listed, but many of the typical big name schools were missing.


For the older boys college showcase the turnout has been very low / disappointing so far.   We had 6 scheduled to see our Friday game but it was canceled.   Saturday morning only saw one coach out of the eight.  The fields where so wet you count'nt really move the ball around, 45 min total game didn't help either as enough playing time was hard to come by especially for subs.  At least we where good at outside shooting and put some numbers up.

For a college showcase I would give this one 3 out 10 being generous but there is always today's 45 min game.


----------



## MarkM (Dec 1, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> "Thanks Urban. Can you please get someone to help us all with soccer, thanks!"
> View attachment 5826


This is so laughable.  Meyer is the guy that takes kids out of HS early, missing the best to time of HS, so they can join spring football practice.  What a joke.


----------



## MamaBear5 (Dec 1, 2019)

I saw a lot of college coaches over at del mar yesterday.


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 1, 2019)

MarkM said:


> This is so laughable.  Meyer is the guy that takes kids out of HS early, missing the best to time of HS, so they can join spring football practice.  What a joke.


17 or 18 is different than 11 Mark M


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 1, 2019)

MarkM said:


> This is so laughable.  Meyer is the guy that takes kids out of HS early, missing the best to time of HS, so they can join spring football practice.  What a joke.


I think Girls soccer is worse!!!!


----------



## timbuck (Dec 1, 2019)

Yet Lebron’s kid is still playing AAU


----------



## Lightning Red (Dec 1, 2019)

“28” D1 coaches watched the DA Surf v LAGSD 04 game yesterday. “5” Pac 12 schools.


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity (Dec 1, 2019)

Lightning Red said:


> “28” D1 coaches watched the DA Surf v LAGSD 04 game yesterday. “5” Pac 12 schools.


We had..
University of Georgia 
UC San Diego 
Airforce 
Pomona-Pitzer
Watch our game today.. my daughter is a 05


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 2, 2019)

Lightning Red said:


> “28” D1 coaches watched the DA Surf v LAGSD 04 game yesterday. “5” Pac 12 schools.


Those two teams have had Power 5 coaches watching them since the 7th grade


----------



## outside! (Dec 2, 2019)

eastbaysoccer said:


> if this is such a money maker why not spend the money to convert half the fields to turf?


Because turf is evil and all the players I know would rather play on grass. Weather happens.


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 2, 2019)

outside! said:


> Because turf is evil and all the players I know would rather play on grass. Weather happens.


Turf is like that evil Vaping stuff.  Grass is always grass and soccer should only be played on grass.


----------



## Socal0 (Dec 2, 2019)

recycled tires can’t be good for anyone. Have you seen players with black sweat running down their face from the stuff? Where is the environmental outcry by all the libs? Oh wait....it is environmentally friendly because it’s being repurposed at the expense of players health.


----------



## vegasguy (Dec 2, 2019)

lafalafa said:


> For the older boys college showcase the turnout has been very low / disappointing so far.   We had 6 scheduled to see our Friday game but it was canceled.   Saturday morning only saw one coach out of the eight.  The fields where so wet you count'nt really move the ball around, 45 min total game didn't help either as enough playing time was hard to come by especially for subs.  At least we where good at outside shooting and put some numbers up.
> 
> For a college showcase I would give this one 3 out 10 being generous but there is always today's 45 min game.


Our experience was a little different for our 03 Heat squad. Saturday we had a couple D1 schools and 9 or 10 D3 and a couple NAIA's.  We had six coaches at our Sunday match 3 D3 and 3 D1.  Not the best format but better than not playing at all.  Seemed like the players came out with urgency and intensity as the halves were only 23min.  One side of the field was always better than the other in the sense of it being dryer and the other side a swamp.


----------



## lafalafa (Dec 2, 2019)

vegasguy said:


> Our experience was a little different for our 03 Heat squad. Saturday we had a couple D1 schools and 9 or 10 D3 and a couple NAIA's.  We had six coaches at our Sunday match 3 D3 and 3 D1.  Not the best format but better than not playing at all.  Seemed like the players came out with urgency and intensity as the halves were only 23min.  One side of the field was always better than the other in the sense of it being dryer and the other side a swamp.


We had 12 coaches come out on Sunday so that was nice.   Lots of teams had trouble scoring, many nill scores recorderd.  They where trying to drain one field at the expenses of others on Sunday still and ended up swamping fields in play until enough people yelled at them to stop.   Oceanside might have the worst drainage problem i've seen. The base just doesn't drain water or something days later they're still standing water there.

Knowing this there was a lot of pissed off out of towners who didn't understand how such a big tournament could treat teams like they did.

Our manager straight up told them we won't return unless they have other alternative backup fields like the polo fields in del Mar available during winter time in case it gets wet again.


----------



## vegasguy (Dec 2, 2019)

lafalafa said:


> We had 12 coaches come out on Sunday so that was nice.   Lots of teams had trouble scoring, many nill scores recorderd.  They where trying to drain one field at the expenses of others on Sunday still and ended up swamping fields in play until enough people yelled at them to stop.   Oceanside might have the worst drainage problem i've seen. The base just doesn't drain water or something days later they're still standing water there.
> 
> Knowing this there was a lot of pissed off out of towners who didn't understand how such a big tournament could treat teams like they did.
> 
> Our manager straight up told them we won't return unless they have other alternative backup fields like the polo fields in del Mar available during winter time in case it gets wet again.


My girls team played 2 full games at polo fields.  The higher numbered fields were in better shape than the lower numbered fields.  Over all this weekend was a washout for sure.   Who knows what next year brings.


----------



## timbuck (Dec 2, 2019)

I think we got a bit spoiled with very dry winters a few years ago and now everyone thinks we should expect it to be dry around here from November through February.
I hope that State Cup goes off as planned for everyone this year.  But expect that either State Cup or some tournament in January will get messed up because of rain.
Pretty safe bet that Vegas Cup in January won't get rained out (but that tournament has plenty of other issues)


----------



## vegasguy (Dec 2, 2019)

Pretty safe bet that Vegas Cup in January won't get rained out (but that tournament has plenty of other issues)
[/QUOTE]

Please expand.  I like the tournament just fine but I am here in Vegas.


----------



## timbuck (Dec 2, 2019)

Mandatory hotel stays / minimums. 
Strange scheduling (7pm game followed by an 8:30 am game the next day). 
it can be cold and windy. 
Competition is usually solid, but sometimes you’ll drive all the way to Vegas to play a club located in your same city.


----------



## NorCal (Dec 2, 2019)

Unfortunately, both of our girls '03 games were played on Field #1 at Polo. Standing water all over the field, especially on the outer 1/3s. Pretty much unplayable and a hazard...I'm just glad nobody was seriously injured. The ball just died no matter how hard it was passed....it was beyond a joke. The 2nd day (7:30am) was just as bad...the lakes turned into swamps. In some areas the players entire shoe was underwater, ankle deep. I attached some pictures but they don't do it justice, I'm telling you it was bad. 

Now for the good news....we had 50+ college coaches attend our games (34 on Saturday's 9:20am game and 21 on Sunday's 7:30am game)...23 were DI schools, but had a good variety of local/out of state, public/private, small/large, Ivy/Pac12, etc.... US Scout was there for both games as well. So I was happy that the girls (from both teams) got the exposure, but the gameplay at times was not the best. 

My vote will be to stay home next year...


----------



## BigSoccer (Dec 2, 2019)

Aren't most tournaments stay and plays?  The cold wind I get but you also get a fair amount of teams from Texas and Colorado coming.  The reason you get the CA teams as they use it as a tune up for National Cup


----------



## vegasguy (Dec 3, 2019)

Yes but I think the concern with the Stay and Play in Vegas is staying on the strip where it is smokey and can be expensive and not a ton of cost effective food choices.   The cold isn't that cold.  People expect Vegas to always be warm.


----------



## timbuck (Dec 3, 2019)

Actually my complaint about the Stay and Play is the limited number of rooms they have available at the "good" hotels.  And the 3 night minimum.
Red Rock is close to some of the fields and is a great location.  But the Stay and Play at Red Rock option sells out in a hurry. Even though I could book at Red Rock on my own (and at a lower rate).  But you need to book it through the VegasCup site or they threaten to cancel your tournament entry.
And since it's Vegas-  many people in So Cal travel there quite a bit and comps/discounted rooms are somewhat common.  But you can't use these special rates for the tournament.
And in many cases your 1st game isn't play until late in the day on Saturday. From So Cal, you could drive/fly in early Saturday.  And if you don't make the final round on Monday, you could bug out on Sunday.
But they require you to stay from 1/17/2020-1/20/2020.

The rates are decent (and might even be lower than what you would pay if you booked from the hotel's website).  But the 3 night minimum is a killer.
But they don't have any of the "really nice" hotels avaialble (Aria being the current exception, but only 31 rooms left).  But there are plenty of rooms left at The Golden Nugget for $180 per night.
List of Hotels and Rates:




__





						JJRP Sports Travel
					

JJRP Sports Travel



					events.jjrptravel.com


----------



## lafalafa (Dec 3, 2019)

vegasguy said:


> Yes but I think the concern with the Stay and Play in Vegas is staying on the strip where it is smokey and can be expensive and not a ton of cost effective food choices.   The cold isn't that cold.  People expect Vegas to always be warm.


We've attended the players showcase and thought it was one of the better ones for college exposure.  We had around 50 coaches watching the 4 games and it gave everyone enough playing time to be seen.

Returning this year,  Vegas is one of places I don't mind traveling to lots of things to do/see for the adults also.


----------



## whatithink (Dec 3, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Actually my complaint about the Stay and Play is the limited number of rooms they have available at the "good" hotels.  And the 3 night minimum.
> Red Rock is close to some of the fields and is a great location.  But the Stay and Play at Red Rock option sells out in a hurry. Even though I could book at Red Rock on my own (and at a lower rate).  But you need to book it through the VegasCup site or they threaten to cancel your tournament entry.
> And since it's Vegas-  many people in So Cal travel there quite a bit and comps/discounted rooms are somewhat common.  But you can't use these special rates for the tournament.
> And in many cases your 1st game isn't play until late in the day on Saturday. From So Cal, you could drive/fly in early Saturday.  And if you don't make the final round on Monday, you could bug out on Sunday.
> ...


I don't mind the 3 day minimum, its the same for Surf Cup or Blues Cup on the minimums.

What I really dislike about stay & play for the Vegas Cup is
1. you pay for one room when you book and you have to book way in advance
2. they take the other 2 nights 1 month out
3. you can't cancel the room for any reason, like idk your kids does their ACL or gets sick etc (you have to go back channels and hope your club has a good relationship)
4. there is a min number of rooms per team, so say you have 15 travelling and want to book 6 rooms, 5 for chaperones & kids and one for the coach … so, you need to book 8

I like the play & competition (hate that the fields are all over the place but whatever), but it feels like a complete $ grab and that you are being shafted … and my kids do a lot of travel tournaments so I'm used to being shafted … Vegas is different though.


----------



## futboldad1 (Dec 3, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Mandatory hotel stays / minimums.
> Strange scheduling (7pm game followed by an 8:30 am game the next day).
> it can be cold and windy.
> Competition is usually solid, but sometimes you’ll drive all the way to Vegas to play a club located in your same city.


You forgot the 15 years old referees......


----------



## socalkdg (Dec 3, 2019)

First time playing over Thanksgiving.   Did November Nights.  All games on Turf.  All games 40 minute halves.  Played Friday, Saturday, and Sunday, no issues.  Hotels through their website were cheaper than through Kayak.  Stayed in Carlsbad.  Girls 05 so only saw a couple coaches, but our coaches did get a nice team evaluation.  Best parts were the girls hanging around with each other,  Mexican food in Old Town, and finishing first in our group.  Overall a great weekend, and so much better than some of the Dance Competitions I had to go to.


----------



## futboldad1 (Dec 4, 2019)

mlx said:


> For the record, at the past ECNL event in Las Vegas, the 16-year-old referee we got was way better, by far, than the other 2 30-something referees.


haha yeah fair....I've seen a good young referee before that was far better than his older peers.....but many of the LV referees are young and not used to higher level teams....


----------



## Surfref (Dec 6, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> No clue, I was on a cruise   500 is very impressive regardless of the weather.  U15 and above can't complain.  Surf Cup Sports has the best "grass" in the country!!!!  I love their grass


Grass is legal in Cal for recreational use


----------



## Surfref (Dec 6, 2019)

I wonder how many of the people bitching about Surf College Cup that will have kids still playing in 2020 will be back next year.  I hear a lot of complaining about the tournament and the problems this year, but would bet almost all of you will be back for Surf College Cup 2020.  The only way to get Surf to change is for no one to attend their tournament, and we all know that will not happen.  Too many of you need to be able to brag to your buddies or coworkers, “I spentThanksgiving weekend in San Diego.  My kid was playing the Surf College showcase and 50 college coaches were watching her/him and going to recruit her/him.”  If everyone just stayed home next year and enjoyed the long  holiday weekend, then maybe Surf would make some changes.


----------



## pewpew (Dec 6, 2019)

Played Nomads years ago. 3 games plus a semi-final all played at different locations. Check-in on Thanksgiving night is the dumbest thing ever!! 
Never again.

November Nights is just another tournament. Played that a few years ago. I asked the check-in table if any college coaches had showed up and the guy sitting there said he saw ONE. And that he couldn't even remember the school which says alot as well I think. Never again.

We missed everything last year due to my G03 GK being injured. Went camping and riding to the desert instead.

This year she was asked by two different teams to guest play. One for Nomads (NOPE) and the other for Silverlakes. I asked her what she wanted to do. She said she'd rather go riding. I said hell yeah!! We expected it to be cold. But the riding was good and the kids got to play in the snow a bit too. Given the weather, playing conditions, schedule, etc...it sounds like we made the right decision!!


----------



## Yak (Dec 7, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Actually my complaint about the Stay and Play is the limited number of rooms they have available at the "good" hotels.  And the 3 night minimum.
> Red Rock is close to some of the fields and is a great location.  But the Stay and Play at Red Rock option sells out in a hurry. Even though I could book at Red Rock on my own (and at a lower rate).  But you need to book it through the VegasCup site or they threaten to cancel your tournament entry.
> And since it's Vegas-  many people in So Cal travel there quite a bit and comps/discounted rooms are somewhat common.  But you can't use these special rates for the tournament.
> And in many cases your 1st game isn't play until late in the day on Saturday. From So Cal, you could drive/fly in early Saturday.  And if you don't make the final round on Monday, you could bug out on Sunday.
> ...


Sounds like illegal tying...

*Tying* is an often illegal arrangement where, in order to buy one product, the consumer must purchase another product that exists in a separate market. *Tying* falls under the wider legal umbrella of illegal competition.


----------



## vegasguy (Dec 9, 2019)

Yak said:


> Sounds like illegal tying...
> 
> *Tying* is an often illegal arrangement where, in order to buy one product, the consumer must purchase another product that exists in a separate market. *Tying* falls under the wider legal umbrella of illegal competition.


You mean all Stay and Plays are illegal?  Stay and Play is pretty much the norm.


----------



## timbuck (Dec 9, 2019)

vegasguy said:


> You mean all Stay and Plays are illegal?  Stay and Play is pretty much the norm.


I’ve said it before-  it will just take one pissed off parent/lawyer with enough time and money to blow this whole thing apart.  By “whole thing”- I mean all of it.  Non-profit. Field permits. Tournaments using mandatory “volunteers”.  Stay and play.  Fundraising.  Club Contracts.  Payment and refund policies.  Coach payments.  USSF involvement.  Field conditions.  Injury care.


----------



## vegasguy (Dec 9, 2019)

Then it wouldn't just be soccer...AAU basketball, club baseball/softball, Elite 7's, Fencing.. etc.


----------



## timbuck (Dec 9, 2019)

vegasguy said:


> Then it wouldn't just be soccer...AAU basketball, club baseball/softball, Elite 7's, Fencing.. etc.


Yep.  House of Cards.


----------



## vegasguy (Dec 9, 2019)

I guess we won't hold our breath on that happening though.


----------

